# Overnighter with some help from Delynn



## cliff k

I asked Delynn to help me run the boat for a trip with a group that won a charity auction to go tuna fishing on my boat. We got a late start on sunday and finally left at 4:30pm from OB. We put the throttles down and ran 50mph to our bait stop about 60 miles offshore.We made quick work of about 50 hardtails in less than 10min., then made a very quick stop at horn just to see if there were any tunas jumping since daylight was fading. No go. Pushed south. Slowed it down to 40 since it was now dark and we were in no rush. Made it to Blind Faith and set out live baits. Had our first yft on the boat in 15min. Caught one more before the bite shut down. We all went to sleep and got back to work around 4:30am. Bite turned on at 5ish and we put several more yft on the boat. Tons of fish around the rig. Caught several barely legal yft that we released. Had enough fish, so we pointed north at 8:15am and got home at 11:45am. To top off the trip, we saw a pod of whales about 2 miles north of Blind Faith. Smooth sailing all the way home. Great group of people. The first two pics and the whale pic are the ones I took on my cell. The others are from Jeff Nelson at Jeff Nelson Studios. He took tons of pics. These are the only ones I have now. cant wait to see the rest. should have a video he made in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Scruggspc

Nice report cliff.


----------



## Tim_G

Good job on the tuna! The weather sure was nice Sunday. Great conditions for an overnighter.


----------



## fishsticker

nice report and weather. wish I could run 50mph!


----------



## hsiF deR

Congrats! Very nice rig.

Is your boat out of Destin?


----------



## Chapman5011

He's good. I had him on my boat a few weeks ago. Loaded the cooler slap full of scamp, gag and tuna. He definitely knows how to catch fish.


----------



## cliff k

hsiF deR said:


> Congrats! Very nice rig.
> 
> Is your boat out of Destin?


 out of orange beach


----------



## Joerob5

WHAT?? He catches more than copper bellies? Nice Job!


----------



## Bravo87

fishsticker said:


> nice report and weather. wish I could run 50mph!


With trip 300s you could!


----------



## cobe killer

great report!! that's some nice YFT!


----------



## BananaTom

Kudos for giving back, by donating a trip to charity. 

I know the winners paid, the charity wins, and you work for free.

Great Job!!!


----------



## RedLeg

Looks like some good steaks there! Sashimi time!!!


----------



## bcahn

Awesome report and great pics!


----------



## bcahn

fishsticker said:


> nice report and weather. wish I could run 50mph!


2003 70EB Hatteras
Yea, but he can't turn 30 knots, take a dump, make breakfast and watch the game all at the same time! lmao


----------



## MSViking

Awesome! So cool that you are able to take advantage of your boats speed to get out there and get it done and return so quickly!


----------



## cliff k

bcahn said:


> 2003 70EB Hatteras
> Yea, but he can't turn 30 knots, take a dump, make breakfast and watch the game all at the same time! lmao


 Jealous of that at times. I'm 31. Been fishing my whole life, and I have never been on an overnighter on a sportfisher and had those amenities. Guess it's good I don't know what I'm missing. 

One thing that is great is that I can clean my boat in under 15min with 2 people. How long does it take you to clean that 70' hatteras?


----------



## Realtor

oh YEAH!!!! Good for you!


----------



## bcahn

cliff k said:


> Jealous of that at times. I'm 31. Been fishing my whole life, and I have never been on an overnighter on a sportfisher and had those amenities. Guess it's good I don't know what I'm missing.
> 
> One thing that is great is that I can clean my boat in under 15min with 2 people. How long does it take you to clean that 70' hatteras?


Funny, but I was making fun of you. I thought you had the Hatteras! lmao

I'm like you, just a little guy trying to catch fish!


----------



## Dynamic

Sweeeeet!!!!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Well Done :thumbsup:

Im totally bummed i have not been able to get out in almost 2 months due to crew issues , boat repairs, weather , hunting , ect. :

Now its hunt season and if i dont get out before Mid Nov , im done till January stalking the woods of the midwest.

Glad someone is out there giving the fish hell.

BTW your boat is amazing ( we dock at the same marina) : and thats coming from a VIKING owner who runs 10 mph most of the time :thumbsup:


----------



## cliff k

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Well Done :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW your boat is amazing ( we dock at the same marina) : and thats coming from a VIKING owner who runs 10 mph most of the time :thumbsup:


 we are on orange beach canal. we keep our boat in a lift at our house. there is another invincible that looks like ours, but his is one tone. believe he keeps it docked at ob marina


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

cliff k said:


> we are on orange beach canal. we keep our boat in a lift at our house. there is another invincible that looks like ours, but his is one tone. believe he keeps it docked at ob marina


That makes sense I think it's "high risk " or something like that :


----------



## Wicked rods

Nice fish. great report!


----------



## PoolBoy074

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> That makes sense I think it's "high risk " or something like that :


High risk is a 39' nor tech with quad merc's..... Great catch guys!!!!


----------



## Reelit

*Great report!!!*

Just wondering. Do you run charters? My brother in-law has a condo in Orange beach and we are always looking for some one to take us out deep when we are down there. We have always wanted to go to the rigs and try our hand at some YTF.


----------



## KBGAub

Good job Clifford! Glad to see mama gave you a hall pass to go--good trip.


----------



## Wicked rods

Reelit we are new to the Orange beach area. We came from Port St. Joe,Fl and we do run charters. In saying that we have just a little more research in Orange Beach. Thanks for asking and give us a little more time to get things up and going here. As a member of the forum there a lot more charters in this area that will put you on quality fish and better amounts. Thanks again


----------

